# JSON Text File Reader



## Liam13C (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi all,

So FIBA have moved towards reading JSON files instead of XML. I was able to tinker around with things to make statistics able to be transformed XML to TXT for OBS to read, but now there isn't really anything that involves JSON. Is it easy to allow OBS Studio to read from JSON files through the text feature? I want to be able to have an updating online JSON file that OBS Studio can bring down and change the text automatically.

Cheers!


----------



## Thinked (Nov 17, 2020)

I was looking for a way to read json files in obs, similar to how you could acces them after parsing in javascript and python.

Files.variable in json, I will try to find a solution, I eill let you know


----------

